# Ariens Snowblower Surging/Revving Problem



## Enzo (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm looking for any advice on how I can fix my snowblower from surging when on a default choke settings. As you can see in the video if I manually adjust the choke I can find a sweet spot between the lowest choke setting (for starting the engine) and the very next setting.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You have a clogged carb. Time for a good cleaning and rebuild. You need to drain all the gas in the summer storage time. And use a good fuel stabilizer, like Startron.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

Pour a 1/4 can (3-4 oz,) of Seafoam in the tank and run that through first and see if that clears the jets. If its a chemical clog (varnish, etc.) this should work. If it's a piece of debris, then you will have to clear it by taking it apart and cleaning it.


----------



## Enzo (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions. I went ahead and put a few oz. of Seafoam into the tank and ran it through with slightly better results. Ended up taking the carb out and cleaning it. I purchased some startron for future use.

Again, thanks.


----------



## snowEH (Nov 28, 2014)

are you guys adding the 3 to 4oz of see foam to a full tank of fuel?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you really probably need to follow the instruction on the can. i personally don't run the stuff. if your engine is surging like the enzo's it really won't do anything. it can't remove the garbage from the carb which is most likely your biggest issue.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

snowEH said:


> are you guys adding the 3 to 4oz of see foam to a full tank of fuel?


Hello and welcome to the forum snowEH. That amount was recommended to clean any varnish that may be clogging the carb passage ways. Normal dosage would be an ounce or two per gallon for preventative maintenance purposes I believe.


----------



## BobO (Feb 2, 2021)

Enzo said:


> I'm looking for any advice on how I can fix my snowblower from surging when on a default choke settings. As you can see in the video if I manually adjust the choke I can find a sweet spot between the lowest choke setting (for starting the engine) and the very next setting.


GAS CAP IS JUNK. The Cap is causing a vacuum in the tank when tightened not letting the fuel flow to the carb. It needs to let in a little air so it could drain. My machine would not run for more than 3 minutes then stall. Then I prime the bulb and then it starts, then surging begins. I loosen the cap and this machine became a animal. This has given me a problem since new. There should be a technical bulletin on this issue. P.S 27 year veteran diesel mechanic.


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> you really probably need to follow the instruction on the can. i personally don't run the stuff. if your engine is surging like the enzo's it really won't do anything. it can't remove the garbage from the carb which is most likely your biggest issue.


I agree additives have limited results. It maybe best to buy a carburetor.


----------

